# poetry!



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just wondering how i submit a poem to the poem and articles board??  

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would suggest using this contact form
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

~Dizzi~


----------

